# FS: the fish from my 33G and 48G (downsizing) - SOLD



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it's official, I'm selling 2 of my 3 tanks. Not quite leaving the hobby, but nearly. I'll open a separate thread for the equipment, but here's for the livestock. All nice and healthy. All prices are firm as I'm in no rush to sell.

- 6 L201 plecos. Got them from Charles about 3 months ago. 3 males and 3 females (according to him). $25 each (what I paid for them). Will give priority to whoever takes the group. You can find pics in my 48G Vicenza tank journal.
- About 15 cory habrosus. Got them from Ming not long ago. Price is $20 for the whole group. Very cheap indeed, but this is what I paid to Ming so I'm selling back at this price too. Same thing: I'll wait a few days before parting them out as I'd prefer to sell as a group. You can find pics in my 33 Long tank journal.
- The remainder of my krib juvies. About 20 of them. $1 each with proceeds to charity. Pics here, but they've grown. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...krib-juvies-my-very-last-batch-$1-each-15250/

Mods, I hope it's ok to keep the krib thread open in the classifieds at the same time as this one. I expect the plecos and cories to go fast so I don't think this will stay open long. But let me know if it's a problem. Thanks.

Pick up only in Killarney. PM me if interested.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

oh man, i cant beleive they are still available, sigh if only i had the tank space! bump for a great deal


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

PMs received about the corys. Taking them by time of arrival.

Plecos and kribs still available.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

Pm sent for some kribs


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The cories and a few more kribs are gone. Plecos and more kribs still available.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If you are able to meet me somewhere, I will take all of the L201. Somewhere along the skytrain is best, let me know


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plecos pending...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

No show!    

Plecos are available again. Pick up only, let me tell you!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you selling the Pleco caves you have pics of in your journal?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Are you selling the Pleco caves you have pics of in your journal?


I will eventually, yes. But I want to sell the fish before starting to sell the equipment. Thanks for your interest. Stay tuned.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

If whomever grabs your Plecos doesn't take the caves too I call DIBS...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plecos are on hold...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The plecos are sold. I'll close this thread and bump the old kribs one.

Thanks everyone for your interest.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually it turns out that this is another one of these threads where I don't seem to have the option to close it in the "thread tools" tab. So mods can you please close it for me? Thanks.


----------

